# Health news 8th March 2011



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2011)

*Your mother's diet in pregnancy may affect your risk of ageing diseases*
Women who have a poor diet during pregnancy may have children who are more susceptible to age-related diseases than those who have a healthier diet, scientists say. The warning comes after research found that rats that had poor nutrition during pregnancy gave birth to young with a high risk of type 2 diabetes, an illness that typically strikes in middle age.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/mar/07/mothers-diet-pregnancy-ageing-diseases 

*Drugs for heartbeat problem may cut dementia risk*

Treating stroke survivors for a heartbeat problem called atrial fibrillation (AF) might prevent many patients from going on to develop dementia, UK experts believe. Research into nearly 50,000 patients' records found that AF after a stroke more than doubles the risk of dementia.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12664283

*World's first tissue-engineered urethras hailed success*

The world's first tissue-engineered urinary tubes or urethras, grown in the lab using patients' own cells, have been hailed a success by medical experts. US surgeons have used the lab-grown tubes to treat five Mexican boys with damaged urinary tracts.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12666171

*Acupuncture, the new weapon to cool down those hot flushes*

Acupuncture can help women suffering from the most common symptoms of the menopause, it is claimed. A study suggests the ancient Chinese needle therapy can curb the severity of hot flushes and also relieve mood swings among women receiving it regularly.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1363973/Acupuncture-new-weapon-cool-hot-flushes.html

*Alzheimer's breakthrough with brain scan system which diagnoses disease in a day*
A brain scan that spots the early signs of Alzheimer?s and can diagnose the disease in less than 24 hours is being trialled on the NHS. The scan enables patients to be quickly referred for treatment to try to slow down progression of the debilitating illness.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...e-NHS-test-brain-diagnoses-condition-day.html

*Doctors fear reporting colleagues*
 About one in five doctors has had experience of an incompetent or poorly performing colleague within the past three years, a study has found. But one-third of those questioned said they had failed to report the colleague to the relevant authority, leaving patients at risk. The survey of 1,000 doctors in general practice and hospital medicine in the UK compared their experience with 2,000 doctors in the United States. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...octors-fear-reporting-colleagues-2235169.html

*US charity pays drug addicts to use birth control*

A US charity says it has paid 26 female drug addicts in Britain to have contraceptive implants or coils fitted. Project Prevention told BBC Radio 5 live it had given the women initial payments of ?60 and a UK charity now wanted to trial a similar scheme.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12666325


----------

